# Coates Golf Championship Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Well here we go! 

It is time to start the 2015 LPGA season. With 34 tournaments (including the Solheim Cup), more prize money, and more television coverage, the 2015 season promises to be the biggest and best ever. The season will open in Florida this year, with the playing of the Coates Golf Championship Presented by R&L Carriers. 

This will be tournament #1 of 33 official tournaments this season. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Coates Golf Championship Presented By R&L Carriers Preview


----------



## lindabaptiste (Jan 19, 2015)

*Hope My Club members will be the Winner*

Yes, we are going to see some live actions of top swings.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round one (a few players still on course when play was suspended due to darkness): 

1	Stacy Lewis	-6	F 
1	Azahara Munoz-6	F 
1	Jessica Korda	-6	F 
4	Austin Ernst	-5	F 
4	Ha-Na Jang	-5	F 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Coates Golf Championship Presented By R&L Carriers Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the second round (play suspended due to darkness with some players still on course): 

1 Ha-Na Jang-12 F 
2 Stacy Lewis -8 F 
3 Lydia Ko -7 F 
3 Azahara Munoz -7 F 
3 Angela Stanford -7 14 
3 Austin Ernst -7 13 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Coates Golf Championship Presented By R&L Carriers Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Lydia Ko -14	
2	Ha-Na Jang-13 
3	Na Yeon Choi	-12	
4	Stacy Lewis -10	
5	Amy Yang	-9	
5	Jessica Korda	-9	
5	Austin Ernst -9	

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Coates Golf Championship Presented By R&L Carriers Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1	Na Yeon Choi	-16	F 
2	Jessica Korda	-15	F 
2	Ha-Na Jang	-15	F 
2	Lydia Ko	-15	F 
5	Amy Yang	-10	F 

For full results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Coates Golf Championship Presented By R&L Carriers Preview


----------

